# best power compact bulbs



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

I am currently running a 65x2 power compact over my 37 gallon planted tank. I am using 1 6700k and 1 10000k bulb. I have had the bulbs for 6 months. I am curious if there is a difference in quality and lumens between brands of power compact bulbs. I am currently using catalina compacts bulbs (these came with the fixture). I have heard good things about the GE 9325's in terms of looks and what not but I am wondering if there is any advantages in terms of growing plants the amount of light they give off in relation to other brand PC bulbs of the same size/watts. The tank is heavily planted with pressurized co2 injection. Is there any place on the web where they compare and review PC bubls, or are they all pretty much the same between brands?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you're interested in the lumens of each particular lamp, an e-mail to the manufacturer should give you the info you want. I did this with NO flourescent lamps about a year ago. As an example, here are the stats from e-mails I received on two brands of 48" T-12 lamps:

Sylvania Sun Stick - 5000 K, 1892 lumens, 90 CRI
Coralife Nutri Grow - 5000 K, 2800 lumens, 92 CRI - my pick

* Neither Coralife nor Sylvania would/could give me information on their 36" lamps

Here are some stats for the 48" T-8 lamps from Zoo Med

Ultra Sun - 5500 K, 2000 lumens, 98 CRI
Tropic Sun - 6500 K, 2100 lumens, 67 CRI
Flora Sun - 8800 K, 2500 lumens, 67 CRI - my pick

I need to follow up with Coralife since I know they now have 48" T-8 Nutri Grow lamps...

As you can see there can be quite a difference in the lumens between different bulbs, even from the same company! It would be interesting to compare the lumens for CF lamps since I was only interested in NO flourescents at the time. Please let us know if you decide to do some e-mailing


----------

